# Changing to a electronic distro



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I just got all the xtra parts for the 66 and have a 70-72 electronic distributor that would be a drop in swap and I wouldn't have to deal with the points distributor. Has anyone done this and is it worth doing? I'm not sure how often I'd have to deal with the points on the older one.

Saying that, if I do swap them I was told I wouldn't really have a need for the MSD Ignition control I haven't installed yet. True or not? Worth adding it as well as the swap?

Chad


----------



## acs1123 (Jul 17, 2009)

The best thing I would reccommend is to get a Pertronix electronic ignition module. It simply replaces the points. They can be purchased at local auto parts stores for about $79.95. Go to Pertronix.com and search dealers to find one near you.

On the other electronic distributor, you will need to bypass the resistor wire that came on your car. It is part of your ignition wiring harness. I've done many of those conversions, but I have a lot of experience. What I suggested is the best.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So staying with the point distro would be the better option than the electronic one?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Xconcepts,

There's a couple of ways to skin this cat:

1. Per acs's recommendation, remove your points and put the Pertronix module in ($79.95).

2. Purchase an eBay HEI distributor from Skip White on eBay ($50)...note, this distributor works well but needs some modification to limit total timing and is prone to water intrusion if you wash your motor

3. Purchase a small diameter HEI distributor (Dave's Small Bodys; Performance Distributors GM Tripower http://www.performancedistributors.com/gmtripower.htm; or Pertronix's Plug & Play Billet). All of these will run you about $300 and are high quality distributors. The advantage is they are the same diameter as a stock distributor so you won't have any limitations on what type of intake/carb set up you use.

4. Buy a full-size HEI MSD, Pertronix, Accell, DUI (performance distributors), Mallory, Taylor, Summit, etc. distributor ($250 - $350).

Rick


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

On my '67 I changed (or had my mechanic do it) to the Pertronix electronic ignition (Ignitor 2 part #91181) w/high performance coil (Flame-Thrower 2 chrome coil 45,000 volt 0.6 OHM part #45001). It worked out very nicely. You do need to remove all external resistors and it can't be used with solid core plug wires. Wires used for this were Belden 7mm Premium.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So going with the Pertronix electronic ignition module would I have any need for the MSD ignition control?


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

No you don't need that. I don't have one. Additionally, the ignitor can be placed in your existing distributor. Remember about not using solid core plug wires and removing external resistors.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

xconcepts said:


> So going with the Pertronix electronic ignition module would I have any need for the MSD ignition control?


The Pertronix III claim is, "Ignition box performance w/o the box". It also has a rev limiter. I installed it, but never have tested the rev limiter.....yet....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> The Pertronix III claim is, "Ignition box performance w/o the box". It also has a rev limiter. I installed it, but never have tested the rev limiter.....yet....


Do you need me to come over there and do that for you......:rofl:
The Pertronix III is supposed to be set for 5,500 at the factory but mine cuts out around 5,200-5,300 and I haven't adjusted it yet.
If you can change points, you can install this. No need to remove the dizzy. I got the 45,000 volt coil too in black and opened the plugs up to .040. I'm running black Taylor 8mm wires. Engine runs great and it all looks original !!!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

acs1123 said:


> On the other electronic distributor, you will need to bypass the resistor wire that came on your car. It is part of your ignition wiring harness. I've done many of those conversions, but I have a lot of experience. What I suggested is the best.


So where exactly is this resister wire located. Where does it start and end? Does it have terminals or do you have to cut/solder a replacement wire on? 16 Ga wire sound right??


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Do you need me to come over there and do that for you......:rofl:The Pertronix III is supposed to be set for 5,500 at the factory but mine cuts out around 5,200-5,300 and I haven't adjusted it yet.
> If you can change points, you can install this. No need to remove the dizzy. I got the 45,000 volt coil too in black and opened the plugs up to .040. I'm running black Taylor 8mm wires. Engine runs great and it all looks original !!!


That would be great Mitch, but, I still haven't reinstalled the gas tank. Maybe next time...

Your stock coil wont work. You would need to install one that is rated for .32 ohms or more... I didn't remove the dizzy either. It's a basic swap.... They give detailed instructions which includes removing the resistance wire. They recommend 12 gauge. You can also bench set the rev limiter with a 9 volt battery....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> That would be great Mitch, but, I still haven't reinstalled the gas tank. Maybe next time...
> 
> Your stock coil wont work. You would need to install one that is rated for .32 ohms or more... I didn't remove the dizzy either. It's a basic swap.... They give detailed instructions which includes removing the resistance wire. They recommend 12 gauge. You can also bench set the rev limiter with a 9 volt battery....


I'm patient..........I can wait till you get it back on the road...:seeya:
The stock coil will work. My Pertronix coil was back ordered for 3 freakin' months and I ran it with the stock coil until just last week. Really not much difference in running/performance with the coil swap.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

FYI, I put in a hei unit off ebay, new, from a dude in TN a couple weeks ago. It was about $68 delivered and it worked great. I liked it because it was a black cap and looked a little more original than some other colors. Just find a wire on your switch that is hot during "crank" and during "on" (but not in the off position") to power it, splice into it and you are good to go. I'll let you all know if it strands me on the road somewhere.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> I'm patient..........I can wait till you get it back on the road...:seeya:
> *The stock coil will work*. My Pertronix coil was back ordered for 3 freakin' months and I ran it with the stock coil until just last week. Really not much difference in running/performance with the coil swap.


Interesting. My car came with a Accel Super so I've never had a stock coil in it. Maybe most stock coils are at least .32 ohms. Did you ever check yours? I guess I never looked into it. I see they say for "optimum" performance get a Flame Thrower. Of course, they recommend one of their own coils.  O'well, makes me feel good that I'm running a hotter coil for that "optimum" performance..

67lemans - sounds like you're good to go......


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

I've got a Pertronix Ignitor II points replacement module and Flamethrower II coil to put in and have similar questions about what I will encounter on the resistance wire on my '66? Their tech guy told me I could install it and test the voltage at the coil plus side (with the with coil neg side connected to ground) and the the ignition switch "on" and that if 8v or more at the coil, do not need to bypass the resistor wire. Does anyone predict what I will see? He said the resistor wire is the portion in the engine harness (from firewall to coil plus side). My engine harness is a replacement (1992). If I have to bypass the coil, should I run a wire thru the firewall and splice it into the ignition "on" wire under the dash, find another positive source under the hood to splice into, etc? Splicing into the resistor wire at the firewall looks difficult, since the current wire is pretty well wrapped under the harness wrap up to the plug; and I don't particularly want to disturb the plug. The Pertronix tech said 16 gauge was ok, so I'll likely not use 12 gauge if the wire is needed. Any knowledge on what I'll encounter would be nice to have.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

The distributors that Skip White is selling are Pro Comp brand. I havent bought one for my GTO yet because I have an HEI Dizzy already on it. But I just bought one last week for my 88 mustang coupe and works great. Ive actually used 2 of these on 2 differant cars before.


----------

